# Antique/Vintage Showroom



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Thread dedicated to antique/vintage goods (whether real or fake). Pretty easy, post pictures of anything old that you may have or want.

I guess I've turned into a little ol' lady on the inside because, somewhere down the line, I developed a liking for antique, vintage or old-looking stuff. I think it stems from my Halloween side - some old stuff just looks creepy yet classy.

Anyhow, I saw this in an antique shop in Palm Desert. It's a ceramic bread box/cover that looks like... well... a haggard bread loaf! Thought it was neat, my wife loved it so I bought it.









A month ago, I saw this in an antique store in Fort Worth. A ceramic butter dish that looks similar to the bread box. Bought this too and broke it a week ago (as pictured). I was kind of bummed but I went to look for another one...









I found this at the antique store around the corner. I could not believe it... the MATCHING butter dish... Bought it and did not break it (yet).


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You just step into luck don't you? Nice!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

any markings on it?? that's neat.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Now you have ME looking!! Toast! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Rar...715?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c2abaa5b

and a bank!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Art...245?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51af19e6bd


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

An oak washstand I picked up at an antique shop about 30-35 years ago. The bowl and pitcher set belonged to my grandmother.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

debbie5 said:


> any markings on it?? that's neat.


Deb, the markings on the box are hard to make out... The dish is pretty easy and gives clues to box?

Dish: MM 80 (guessing made in 1980)
Box: (C) [something] molds 1973
* looks like the word is molafshi's? I have no idea

Rox, I like it. 
HR, strangely yes, no idea why I have luck with crap like that.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Markings on the BREAD BOX









I can't make out the name... any help?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Iron-Armed Chandelier - Found this at an estate sale last weekend - $30. The lady was a lamp maker. I don't know if this was made but it's going to hang over the kitchen island for right now.









Crystal Sconce (bare) - found a pair of these at another estate sale - $70. Crystals hang off it at every area where there are those little circular disks. There are a lot of crystals on each to say the least... However, it looked way too formal for our house (currently) so my wife just hung enough on it to make it not look gaudy.









Fireplace - the lamp shades on the sconces were a Goodwill find and did not come with the fixture. Adding them toned down the overly formal appearance of them. The BAD ASS mirror was a freebie from her bosses that did not want it anymore. I love it.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like that crystal sconce, it's pretty!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

*Dining Room Set:*
I posted this in my Haunt 2013 thread in Haunt Tactics... but I figured it's good to show it here as well. Bought this table on Craigslist $800 which, to me, was a steal. It is from the 1920s, hand carved. The table ends pull out and lock into place adding 3' to the table's over length. I didn't know table techonolgy was that advanced yet. It came with 5 regular chairs and a captains chair. The fabric on the seats was from the 80s. My wife reupholstered them with a damask patterned material. It is a quantum leap better look. Every piece is sturdy except the table, length-wise. I got to looking underneath it and at some point in its life, the glue at the side rail joint has disentgrated. It is still usable but rocks end to end if provoked by force. The doilies came from our wedding tables which gives it a nice old feel.

*Mirror:*
This mirror belonged my friend's grandmother, along with a bedroom set she owned (not pictured)... I bought the bedroom set off him and the mirror came with it. Funny thing is that the mirror didn't match the dresser it was supposed to be mounted above. Not sure how old it is but it goes pretty damn well with the sideboard!

*Sideboard decor:*
Lamps - The buffet lamps were previously owned by me bought from Home Goods. They will do for now but I want lights that REALLY go with the look in that room. Suggestions?

Clock - The little grandfather clock was bought at a resale shop for $3. Manufacturered by Boyco, Inc., the clock name is "The Princeton" and I have no idea what that means. lol.

Plant thing - from Kirkland's bought about a year ago to dress up a bathroom.

*Chandelier:*
The chandelier is not old but looks pretty good with everything in the room. It was a $50 purchase from a nicer resale shop which I'm guess was around 75% off retail. I removed the candle sleeves that came with it and threw on some antique style fiber drip sleeves. That alone made it look a lot better.

*Table candles:*
Those candles on the table are from Luminara. They are great looking fake candles but the pictures and videos do not do them justice, trust me on this one.


----------



## Giovanni LiCalsi (Nov 6, 2013)

My grandparents had a dining room set just like that. They were sold through Sears.


----------

